# Bad music? For those who can access BBC iPlayer



## Guest (Jul 25, 2018)

Tom Service on what makes bad music (and, by implication, what makes good).

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b09hrpd5

Clara Schumann and Eduard Hanslick quoted, clips from Bruckner, Beethoven, Stockhausen and Wagner along with The Portsmouth Sinfonia, Agadoo, The Tweets, Boe and Ball, Peter Skellern...

Basically, it boils down to taste, fashion and purpose.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I always want to argue/have a discussion with Tom Service and end up shouting at the radio.


----------

